# Pickle jar lids



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone know of a place that makes the big pickle jar lids in plastic? I have several gallon pickle jars with regular lids.... Curious if they make replacement lids.
Sam


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

i am not familar with pickle jars. does it take reg. mouth or wide mouth like canning jars? wal mart sell the plastic lids for the canning jars have you tried that or an online search might help.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

did you find your pickle jar lids?


----------

